# What trigger to get for a Yongnuo YN560 ii and a D5100?



## TheCameraLady (Mar 12, 2013)

I am going all over amazon and I don't know which specific wireless trigger to fit my camera and the flash. I'm sorry for being such a newb to all of this. I just didn't know which to get. I don't know what will fit.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 12, 2013)

What's your budget?


----------



## nmoody (Mar 12, 2013)

I am happy with my Cactus V5's so far, got them a few weeks ago and have not had any issues. They are budget friendly at $40-50 each and can be used as either a transceiver or receiver.

The higher ends are typically Pocketwizzards or Radio poppers. These cost significantly more but also have much more features.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 12, 2013)

Yongnuo and Cactus are geared toward the consumer at ~$50/unit.  While Pocket Wizards are a little more expensive, the newest Pocket Wizard only runs about $100/unit, and has the benefit of being a transceiver (that is, unlike most trigger systems which require a dedicated transmitter on the camera and dedicated receivers for each light, the PW units can be either).


----------



## manicmike (Mar 12, 2013)

I got the cowboy studio ones for something like $30. They work pretty well except for in the cold.


----------



## TheCameraLady (Mar 12, 2013)

How cold are we talking? I live in Texas and I don't remember the last time we were under 35. 
I was looking at these:
Amazon.com: CowboyStudio NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Trigger for External Speelights with 1 Trigger and 2 Receivers (NPT-04+extra receiver): Camera & Photo


----------



## TheCameraLady (Mar 12, 2013)

What are the differences between the Cactus V5 and Amazon.com: Yongnuo RF-603 N3 2.4GHz Wireless Flash Trigger/Wireless Shutter Release Transceiver Kit for Nikon D90/D3100/D5000/D7000: Electronics


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 12, 2013)

TheCameraLady said:


> How cold are we talking? I live in Texas and I don't remember the last time we were under 35.
> I was looking at these:
> Amazon.com: CowboyStudio NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Trigger for External Speelights with 1 Trigger and 2 Receivers (NPT-04+extra receiver): Camera & Photo




I have several of these.  While they seem to work okay, they just feel cheap and plasticky--like they are ready to fall apart at any time.  So, I kept them but also upgraded to these...

Amazon.com: Wireless 5 in 1 Trigger Set for Nikon: Electronics


----------



## TheCameraLady (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm fine with the plastic-y feel for now. Which one should I get from the links I provided? I just have this fear I am going to get one and it won't fit my D5100.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 12, 2013)

TheCameraLady said:


> I'm fine with the plastic-y feel for now. Which one should I get from the links I provided? I just have this fear I am going to get one and it won't fit my D5100.




I'd try the Yongnuo's. They are standard size so they should all fit.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 12, 2013)

I was in about 10 degree weather before they started to fire intermittently. I haven't had a problem indoors or over 35.


----------



## amolitor (Mar 12, 2013)

I like these:

Impact Sync Cord Male Mini to Male PC (33') 9031450 B&H Photo

but I'm an old fart


----------



## Buckster (Mar 13, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Yongnuo and Cactus are geared toward the consumer at ~$50/unit.


Yeah, like actually $16 per unit for the Yongnuo.



tirediron said:


> While Pocket Wizards are a little more expensive,


Yeah, as "little more" as 6 times as much for the cheapest PW.



tirediron said:


> the newest Pocket Wizard only runs about $100/unit,


And since you need a minimum of 2 units, you'll spend a minimum of $200 plus S/H, whereas the Yongnuos will cost a whopping $32 for a set of two.



tirediron said:


> and has the benefit of being a transceiver (that is, unlike most trigger systems which require a dedicated transmitter on the camera and dedicated receivers for each light, the PW units can be either).


But since the $16 per unit Yongnuo is also a tranceiver (both transmitter and receiver in one unit that can be used either way), that so-called "benefit" of the 6X expensive PW is null and void.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 13, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> TheCameraLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine with the plastic-y feel for now. Which one should I get from the links I provided? I just have this fear I am going to get one and it won't fit my D5100.
> ...



Just make sure you get the ones that are specifically for Nikon.  The model number should end in (N1, N2) etc.  Flash Trigger for Nikon


----------



## sm4him (Mar 13, 2013)

TheCameraLady said:


> What are the differences between the Cactus V5 and Amazon.com: Yongnuo RF-603 N3 2.4GHz Wireless Flash Trigger/Wireless Shutter Release Transceiver Kit for Nikon D90/D3100/D5000/D7000: Electronics




I can't tell you the differences, as I've only ever used one type--but those Yongnuo RF-603s are what I used with my D5100 and Yongnuo 560 flash, and I never had an issue with them. Okay, let me amend that: I never had an issue with them that didn't end up being operator error.


----------

